# alternative to orijen?



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

My lab is on the Orijen fish variety and does well on it in all ways except loose poop. 

When I first got her, she was on Royal Canin. Itchy, dry skin, terrible gas, and loose poop. I switched her to large breed puppy orijen and every issue disappeared except loose poop. Under the advice of a vet friend (who also breeds and shows mastiffs), I switched her to the fish variety but there's been no change. It's been a few weeks. Her coat looks amazing, but still loose poop, although now there's also occasionally a few drops of blood. 

My vet friend suggested a food with less protein and I'm looking for suggestions. Her condition is otherwise fantastic, so I'm hoping for something comparable, with lower protein. Any help?


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

How old is she??? How active?? And how much are you feeding??? Overfeeding can cause loose stools to begin with add to that the fact that Orijen can be very rich and you have a recipe for disaster... Before switching foods all together, I would try cutting back on the amount you are feeding. (Depending of course, on how much you are currently feeding). That being said: Acana is a great food that is made by the same company as Orijen. Just a little less rich and from what I understand easier on the wallet as well.


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

She's almost ten months. She's my first lab, but based on the warnings I got when I first brought her home, I'd say she's low energy for a lab. I feed her 3/4 of a cup three times a day.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

2 1/4 cups a day sounds about right for a low energy dog. Have you had her tested for parasites, Coccidia, Giardia??? If not I suggest you do so. If all test come back clear and the problem presists try switching to Acana... I know of a number of dogs that had digestive issues with Orijen but once transitioned to Acana they did/are doing wonderfully.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd try feeding a little bit less to see if that's the problem since everything else seems great. But if that doesn't work I would check out Earthborn Holistic Grain Free, Wellness Core and Blue Buffalo Wilderness. I also recommend Taste of the Wild, but I understand that Diamond-made foods are not in favor right now for many. It really depends how you feel about it, though.


----------



## DaViking (Apr 13, 2012)

bonesygirl said:


> My lab is on the Orijen fish variety and does well on it in all ways except loose poop.
> 
> When I first got her, she was on Royal Canin. Itchy, dry skin, terrible gas, and loose poop. I switched her to large breed puppy orijen and every issue disappeared except loose poop. Under the advice of a vet friend (who also breeds and shows mastiffs), I switched her to the fish variety but there's been no change. It's been a few weeks. Her coat looks amazing, but still loose poop, although now there's also occasionally a few drops of blood.
> 
> My vet friend suggested a food with less protein and I'm looking for suggestions. Her condition is otherwise fantastic, so I'm hoping for something comparable, with lower protein. Any help?


Since you are in Canada, try the new Nutram grain free line. Comes in two main varieties. Turkey, Chicken & Duck 32/19 or Salmon & Trout 34/20. Should be available at your local Global Petfoods or Pet Value


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I would try Acana. It's not as rich as far as protein and fat go.


----------

